

It's what you build, not what you buy - chaosmachine
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/cars/what+build+what/5061805/story.html

======
mitcheme
"[Zuckerberg] recently bought his first house in Palo Alto for $7 million, a
fraction of what he could afford... Skeptics may wonder whether all this
conspicuous self-denial is scripted."

This skeptic wonders on which planet a 7 million dollar house is considered
self-denial at all.

